# Daughters new goat, our 1st bottle baby & more :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's been a crazy busy past week and a half. I finally got to catch my breath a little yesterday and enjoy the goats. 
Yesterday morning I met a breeder who we reserved a % doe from and got her. She's about 3mo, mom is Nubian tan/black spotted Nubian, and sire is red w/white spots beautiful boer buck.
When I saw her on the website, I knew we had to get her. My daughter is going to show her in 4-H this summer as a % doe, and when she's older & mature we'll breed her and see what color we can get - she's our fun project goat 

My girls picked the name, Caramel Candy Kisses for her reg papers. We need to find a barn name for her though. Right now I call her psycho goat lol She's not tame, and she's terrified of us. She'll calm down once she gets used to being handled.
She is in with our 4mo red paint doe, Pandora, and our first bottle baby, Peanut.

She is shedding, so I can't wait until she gets her summer coat.



















Pandora is soooo neglected <lol>, she came over, laid down on her side and was pawing at my daughter to get her attention lol


















so much for working with her on the lead...lol 









Peanut is our fullblood doe bottle baby, she was 11 days old yesterday in the pics. We absolutely love this baby, she stole our ♥













































This is Peanut's triplet sister, we haven't decided on a name for her yet.



















These are from FB...

Star - the brat <ha!>, posing last week, haha.


















My daughters 14 1/2 mo old yearling 75% doe, Wysteria. She's such a chunk. 









Everyone thinks she is pregnant lol


















My son turned 12 on May 1st 









He said Happy Birthday is 13 candles, so he took one away to make it 12 lol


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Great pictures!!!! Lovely goats and beautiful children!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Your pics are always a pleasure to look at...that second baby goat with no name? She is ADORABLE! Love the goaties!

You also have very nice looking kids ....your son looks like a ham


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Great pictures as always! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome pics! Maybe name Peanut's sister "Taffy": Peanut Taffy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww thanks everyone  My son is my baby, he really is a great kid 

Thanks for the name suggestion Sylvie!

We still need to decide on registered names for Peanut and her sis <as well as their brother>.

The list we came up with & had some suggestions on:

Forget Me Not 
Honeysuckle
Twilight Sparkle
Diamond Tiara
Morning Glory
Daffidazey
Forsythia
Razzaroo
Spring Song
Cadence

Of course those are all from the My Little Pony character lists for girls lol

For Peanut, I kind of like Forget Me Not. Any of the names are fine for her sister IMO.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Great pics!!! your kids are adorable, especially your little girl next to your son. 

Just a Q: ow do you show percentage goats?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Always love your pictures! You can always call the new goat Candy


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Happy belated birthday to your son! :birthday:
You new little doe is striking!! She looks like a S'more ::


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Thanks again 

We thought about calling her Candy, but for me, it's weird because my name is Candice lol We'll see though  Right now I call her psycho goat lol



OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Great pics!!! your kids are adorable, especially your little girl next to your son.
> 
> Just a Q: ow do you show percentage goats?


Thanks 

The kids show their percentage goats in 4-H. As long as they are ABGA registered percentage does then they can show them in percentage breeding doe classes. We actually prefer to have them show percentages, they've done very well in those classes.

Peanut, and her 2 siblings are the kids first fullblood registerable kids. They want to show them, so they will be shown as fullblood does. The buck kid can't be considered a 4-H project breeding animal, but he can still be shown in the buck classes.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Awe!! Cute! I would call the little doe Carmie. Short for caramel.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ohh yeah I can see where Candy might be a little weird then. I like Carmie .

But then again I did have a goat named Tater and before that Ricky Bobby. Now I have Shane so maybe I'm not the best opinion here lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome pictures Candace , your kids are adorable _
Your son is going to be a heartbreaker , look out young little ladies out there 
Maybe I should say look out Candace , lolol They grow so fast , right before your eyes !
My nephew is out of college two years , I cant believe it ! It feels like i was just changing that kids diapers ,lolol Awww , memories , lol


I love all the pictures , but the forth one with your daughter and the way Pandora is looking up at her is just beautiful , really a lovely picture . It shows just how much Pandora is loved and loves you guys back  I LOVE looking at Pandoras face , she is just gorgeous !

Caramel is stunning to say the least ! She is spectacular , I love her coloring 
You have great names picked out , all are very fitting  
I like the name Caramel , I would call her Melly for short


----------

